# vilanço



## juanelus

En un documento de finales del siglo XVI he encontrado la palabra vilanços y sospecho que puede ser portuguesa pero no he podido encontrar ninguna pista en ninguna parte. En los diccionarios antiguos, en castellano, gallego o catalán en que la he buscado no la he encontrado. ¿Alguna orientación o sitio donde buscar? Muchas gracias,


----------



## Vanda

juanelus said:


> En un documento de finales del siglo XVI he encontrado la palabra vilanços y sospecho que puede ser portuguesa pero no he podido encontrar ninguna pista en ninguna parte. En los diccionarios antiguos, en castellano, gallego o catalán en que la he buscado no la he encontrado. ¿Alguna orientación o sitio donde buscar? Muchas gracias,


¡Bienvenido, Juan!

Pode nos dar a frase completa de onde achou a palavra?


----------



## juanelus

El contexto es ... en lugar de unos vilanços que en él había, he puesto unos tornos que agradaron tanto al corregidor que...
El traductor de google traduce esta palabra del portugués como villancico. Pero no puede ser, ha de ser algo como puerta, torno, eje, algo así.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Carfer

juanelus said:


> El contexto es ... en lugar de unos vilanços que en él había, he puesto unos tornos que agradaron tanto al corregidor que...
> El traductor de google traduce esta palabra del portugués como villancico. Pero no puede ser, ha de ser algo como puerta, torno, eje, algo así.
> Gracias de nuevo



Não conheço. Dei uma olhadela (rápida) numa colectânea de textos medievais que tenho e não encontrei nada. Considerando a época, já encarou a possibilidade de ser, por exemplo, provençal ou até mesmo italiano? Uma pesquisa na net proporcionou-me uma referência, também do século XVI (reinado de Filipe II), mas o texto está escrito em castelhano e o significado aparente do termo é '_relação/listagem/balanço'_ (veja que está integrado num conjunto de relações, designadas por _fol.xx_). '_Torno' _não terá por acaso outro sentido?

'_Vilanço de las galeras, naos y infanteria que sirvieron el año pasado 1571 por parte de Su Magd y de Veneçianos en la armada de la Liga'.
_
Parece ter algo que ver com _'balanço_' (possivelmente no sentido de '_avaliação')_
http://www.persee.fr/web/revues/home/prescript/article/hispa_0007-4640_1911_num_13_2_1703, pág. 202

A que se refere _'él'_ en _'él había'_? E que explicação lhe parece haver para que um corregedor se interesse por coisas mecânicas? Tem alguma pista?

P.S. Há outra possibilidade, que talvez valha a pena explorar. O termo aparece nesta página do Facebook, em turco http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=168773896546429. Ora, curiosamente, o texto que acima transcrevi reporta-se à luta contra os turcos. Será mera coincidência? Talvez não fosse pior pedir apoio a alguém que fale turco aqui no forum.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu encontrei a palavra neste dicionário Provençal - Francês:

http://books.google.com.br/books?id...X&ei=VzIwT5jFD8ectweMyqj2Dw&ved=0CDoQ6AEwBTgK

*METS. s. m. pl. Vilanço. Fricot.*


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Eu encontrei a palavra neste dicionário Provençal - Francês:
> 
> http://books.google.com.br/books?id...X&ei=VzIwT5jFD8ectweMyqj2Dw&ved=0CDoQ6AEwBTgK
> 
> *METS. s. m. pl. Vilanço. Fricot.*



Também tinha visto esse dicionário, mas exclui porque é um erro de indexação do Google. Repare que o que lá está não é _'vilanço'_ mas sim '_pitanço_'. '_Pitanço' _deve ser a versão provençal da palavra portuguesa '_pitança' (_comida muito boa, extraordinária) e _'mets' _em françês também significa o mesmo ('_manjar'), _logo não me parece haver relação.


Entretanto, surpreendeu-me a semelhança do termo com o francês moderno '_bilan'_, que também significa '_balanço_'. Fui verificar a etimologia e encontrei isto '_Le mot bilan, *balance *des recettes et des dépenses, vient d'une forme italienne de balance^ *bilancio*' _em http://www.archive.org/stream/dictionnairety00cluoft/dictionnairety00cluoft_djvu.txt (não sei se há algo mais esclarecedor nesta página. Não consigo acedê-la porque o Internet Explorer crasha sistematicamente quando tento). Há uma semelhança manifesta entre _'*bilancio' *_e *'vilanço'*. Arriscaria dizer que esse é o significado do termo e já não tenho dúvidas de que é isso que significa em '_Vilanço de las galeras, naos y infanteria que sirvieron el año pasado 1571 por parte de Su Magd y de Veneçianos en la armada de la Liga'. _Agora, como conjugar esse significado com o contexto que juanelos nos deu? Se admitirmos que '_torno_' é do âmbito da mecânica, essa compatibilização não é possível, não faz nenhum sentido. Mas, se o significado for outro, então talvez lá tenhamos chegado. Teremos é de o procurar. O problema, a meu ver, está agora em '_torno', _não em _'vilanço'. _E reparem que faz muito mais sentido que '_torno_' seja do âmbito da burocracia do que da mecânica. Afinal, estamos a lidar com um corregedor, um homem das leis ou da governação, dos papéis e das burocracias. Há alguma possibilidade de '_torno' _ter alguma coisa que ver com o português_ 'tornas' _(devolução por um herdeiro aos demais da parte que recebeu em excesso do seu quinhão)? Ou alguma figura jurídica da época?


----------



## araceli

juanelus said:


> El contexto es ... en lugar de unos vilanços que en él había, he puesto unos tornos que agradaron tanto al corregidor que...
> El traductor de google traduce esta palabra del portugués como villancico. Pero no puede ser, ha de ser algo como puerta, torno, eje, algo así.
> Gracias de nuevo



Buenas noches:

En un diccionario brasileño encontré estas acepciones para la palabra torno: Llave de grifo o canilla / CLAVIJA
Si se está hablando de una puerta quizás signifique que cambió el vilanco por una clavija...

Espero sirva de algo, aunque se necesita más contexto: Indicar la ciudad/país donde están los personajes, por ejemplo.

Nos vemos.


----------



## juanelus

Estoy abrumado por todas vuestras respuestas. Muchas gracias a todos.Este es el texto en que se escribe vilanço. Si no se ve bien aquí está h__p:__dl.dropbox.com/u/27685620/Texto.jpg. 

Es de una carta dirigida al rey Felipe II por Juanelo Turriano, que había hecho una máquina muy curiosa para subir agua a la ciudad de Toledo. La carta está fechada en Toledo el 17 de abril de 1585, dos meses antes de morir Juanelo.Y estoy tratando averiguar, y documentar si es posible, lo que significa vilanço. 

La transcipción literal de este texto es la siguiente: 

Tambien avisaran a V.M.`[Vuestra Magestad] que vieron subir dos calles de agua por el Ingº viejo hasta el ospital de Santiago y en lugar de unos vilanços que el avia, [hay] puestos unos tornos que agradaron tanto al Correg.or que me pidio encarecidam.te que pusiesse en el nuevo otros como ellos, y assi lo estoy haziendo, y procurando...

Ahora tengo que salir. En los siguientes mensajes trataré&nbsp;de contestar a vuestras amables respuestas.


----------



## juanelus

En mi anterior mensaje solo queria incluir esta imagen.


----------



## Carfer

juanelus said:


> En mi anterior mensaje solo queria incluir esta imagen.
> View attachment 9337



O texto afasta claramente a minha hipótese. Voltamos à estaca zero.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Claramente os vilanços (sejam lá o que forem) foram substituídos por uns tornos.


----------



## Carfer

juanelus said:


> En mi anterior mensaje solo queria incluir esta imagen.
> View attachment 9337



O texto afasta claramente a minha hipótese. Voltamos à estaca zero.

P.S. Bem... talvez não. Acho que sei o que é: um '_balancim_ ('_balancín_' em espanhol). Como é que chego a essa conclusão? Simples: continuo convencido que '_vilanço_' é a variante castelhana do italiano '_bilancio', _uma forma de balança, portanto uma trave articulada num fulcro, logo, um balancim. Demonstração: antes de mais, Juanelo Turriano era italiano, de Cremona, e foi para Espanha a convite de Carlos V. Não admira, por isso, que use palavras italianizadas. Era engenheiro e a sua obra mais conhecida é o _'Artifício de Juanelo_', uma máquina movida pelas águas do rio Tejo que elevava a água do rio 100 metros (o dobro do que então se conseguia) até à cidade de Toledo.  A descrição do seu funcionamento está aqui (desculpem o inglês num forum de português/espanhol, mas fontes são fontes): _'The details of the construction are the subject of debate, but the most widely accepted design is that proposed by Ladislao Reti, based on fragments of contemporary descriptions. A large water wheel powered a revolving belt with buckets or amphora that transported water to the top of a tower. When the buckets reached the top of the tower they would upend pouring the water into a small tank from where it would to travel down to a smaller tower via a pipe. A second water wheel provided mechanical power to pumps that drove a series of cups mounted on arms inside the second tower. The arms of the cups were hollow with an opening at the end which allowed water to run down inside the arm and out of the opposite end.* A see-sawing motion of the arms lifted the water to successive levels *in the cups. Once the final level was reached the water flowed down a second pipe to a third tower which contained further cups on arms and was also activated by the mechanical power derived from the second water wheel. This final tower raised the water high enough to allow it to flow into the storage tanks at the Alcázar.' __. _Se quiserem confrontar com o desenho, está aqui:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificio_de_Juanelo. A _'see-sawing motion_' é um movimento de balancim. Aliás, os ditos balancins vêem-se perfeitamente no esquema da máquina. Não digo que no texto do nosso juanelus, Juanelo esteja a descrever esta máquina, mas o confronto da sua descrição com esta que faz a wikipedia dá boas razões para deduzir e crer que o '_vilanço_' é o tal balancim. O _'torno_' é, provavelmente, algum dos elementos rotativos que também compõem a máquina. Alguém sabe quais são os significados de _'torno_' no italiano do Renascimento? Alem disso, temos a questão linguística: _'vilanço < bilancio'. _Mais_, _o uso do termo, já num sentido figurado, na frase que citei sobre a armada contra os turcos, também confirma de algum modo que ao termo anda associada a ideia de '_balança_'. Mesmo que aí o sentido, em linguagem moderna, seja o de '_balanço_', o que é fazer um balanço senão sopesar prós e contras, valores positivos contra valores negativos? Ou seja, aquilo que uma balança faz?


----------



## juanelus

Carfer said:


> O texto afasta claramente a minha hipótese. Voltamos à estaca zero.
> 
> P.S. Bem... talvez não. Acho que sei o que é: um '_balancim_ ('_balancín_' em espanhol). Como é que chego a essa conclusão? Simples: continuo convencido que '_vilanço_' é a variante castelhana do italiano '_bilancio', _uma forma de balança, portanto uma trave articulada num fulcro, logo, um balancim. Demonstração: antes de mais, Juanelo Turriano era italiano, de Cremona, e foi para Espanha a convite de Carlos V. Não admira, por isso, que use palavras italianizadas. Era engenheiro e a sua obra mais conhecida é o _'Artifício de Juanelo_', uma máquina movida pelas águas do rio Tejo que elevava a água do rio 100 metros (o dobro do que então se conseguia) até à cidade de Toledo.  A descrição do seu funcionamento está aqui (desculpem o inglês num forum de português/espanhol, mas fontes são fontes): _'The details of the construction are the subject of debate, but the most widely accepted design is that proposed by Ladislao Reti, based on fragments of contemporary descriptions. A large water wheel powered a revolving belt with buckets or amphora that transported water to the top of a tower. When the buckets reached the top of the tower they would upend pouring the water into a small tank from where it would to travel down to a smaller tower via a pipe. A second water wheel provided mechanical power to pumps that drove a series of cups mounted on arms inside the second tower. The arms of the cups were hollow with an opening at the end which allowed water to run down inside the arm and out of the opposite end.* A see-sawing motion of the arms lifted the water to successive levels *in the cups. Once the final level was reached the water flowed down a second pipe to a third tower which contained further cups on arms and was also activated by the mechanical power derived from the second water wheel. This final tower raised the water high enough to allow it to flow into the storage tanks at the Alcázar.' __. _Se quiserem confrontar com o desenho, está aqui:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificio_de_Juanelo. A _'see-sawing motion_' é um movimento de balancim. Aliás, os ditos balancins vêem-se perfeitamente no esquema da máquina. Não digo que no texto do nosso juanelus, Juanelo esteja a descrever esta máquina, mas o confronto da sua descrição com esta que faz a wikipedia dá boas razões para deduzir e crer que o '_vilanço_' é o tal balancim. O _'torno_' é, provavelmente, algum dos elementos rotativos que também compõem a máquina. Alguém sabe quais são os significados de _'torno_' no italiano do Renascimento? Alem disso, temos a questão linguística: _'vilanço < bilancio'. _Mais_, _o uso do termo, já num sentido figurado, na frase que citei sobre a armada contra os turcos, também confirma de algum modo que ao termo anda associada a ideia de '_balança_'. Mesmo que aí o sentido, em linguagem moderna, seja o de '_balanço_', o que é fazer um balanço senão sopesar prós e contras, valores positivos contra valores negativos? Ou seja, aquilo que uma balança faz?


----------



## juanelus

Mi opinion coincide con la de Carfer en que puede ser una especie de balancín (balancim en portugués), y lo que yo pretendía era poder documentar si vilanço tuvo ese significado en algún idioma en aquella época. Hay varias referencias y aquí se han recogido algunas de que vilanço se ha usado como balance/inventario/relación/lista (todo ello en español) que nada tienen que ver con la mecánica, por tanto y mientras no sepamos más tomaremos esa como mejor interpretación. Para completar la información, en el primer diccionario en español de 1739 (ver jpg) está la palabra torno con varias acepciones por lo que resulta también complicado interpretarla con garantías. Es el problema de manejar textos antiguos 
Por cierto Carfer, no se si en turco, como sugieres, podría significar algo, aunque Felipe II no era muy amigo suyo. Trataré de averiguar lo que pueda. 
Quieros daros las gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda y deciros que estoy encantado y feliz por haberos encontrado, en particular a Vanda, la primera en responder, a Carfer por su sabiduría, a WhoSoyEu (me gustaría que un amigo) y a Araceli. Mil gracias,


----------



## juanelus

Imagen que falta en el anterior mensaje (no funciona si la pongo en él)


----------



## Carfer

juanelus said:


> Mi opinion coincide con la de Carfer en que puede ser una especie de balancín (balancim en portugués), y lo que yo pretendía era poder documentar si vilanço tuvo ese significado en algún idioma en aquella época. Hay varias referencias y aquí se han recogido algunas de que vilanço se ha usado como balance/inventario/relación/lista (todo ello en español) que nada tienen que ver con la mecánica, por tanto y mientras no sepamos más tomaremos esa como mejor interpretación. Para completar la información, en el primer diccionario en español de 1739 (ver jpg) está la palabra torno con varias acepciones por lo que resulta también complicado interpretarla con garantías. Es el problema de manejar textos antiguos
> Por cierto Carfer, no se si en turco, como sugieres, podría significar algo, aunque Felipe II no era muy amigo suyo. Trataré de averiguar lo que pueda.
> Quieros daros las gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda y deciros que estoy encantado y feliz por haberos encontrado, en particular a Vanda, la primera en responder, a Carfer por su sabiduría, a WhoSoyEu (me gustaría que un amigo) y a Araceli. Mil gracias,



Filipe II não era, de facto, muito amigo dos turcos, mas o que eu queria dizer, e não disse, é que houve uma forte influência italiana, sobretudo por via de Veneza, em todo o Mediterrâneo oriental. Se na língua turca o termo existe, quem me diz a mim, que não sei turco, que não haverá uma possibilidade de '_vilanço'_ ter chegado ao turco por via do italiano? Como Juanelo era italiano de origem, poderia estabelecer-se assim uma conexão.
Quanto ao uso de _'vilanço_' no âmbito da mecânica, também não tenho prova alguma. Mas, de novo, o que eu quero dizer é que Juanelo, que, não sendo nativo, poderia falar mal castelhano, pode ter adaptado o termo italiano '_bilancio_'. Não é nenhum fenómeno que nos deva surpreender. Aqui em Portugal, sobretudo nos meios rurais, há muita gente que diz _'vacanças'_ (do francês '_vacances_') em vez do normal e correcto '_férias'. _É certo que em geral é gente de poucas letras, mas Giovanello Torriani, se bem que não fosse certamente analfabeto, também não era propriamente um intelectual. E, para mim, a hipótese ganha maior relevo porque, significando o termo '_bilancio_' também '_balança_' e sendo esta um aparelho muito simples (uma barra que oscila à volta de um centro), também vamos encontrar o mesmo tipo de aparelho nas máquinas de elevar água. Aliás isso fez-me lembrar que a '_picota_' portuguesa (_o _'_cigoñal' _ou_ 'cigueña' _castelhana_, a 'poalanca' _catalã_)_, que não é mais do que uma trave de madeira articulada com um contrapeso numa extremidade e o balde para recolher a água na outra, também se designa por uma palavra muito parecida a _'bilancio_': '_picanço_'. Desconheço a etimologia, por isso não posso dizer que há relação e até sou levado a crer que não, porque me parece que, tal como em Espanha lhe chamaram '_cigueña' _por causa da forma, provavelmente '_picanço' _virá de_ 'picar', _que é o que a picota, á semelhança de uma ave, faz. Não obstante, a semelhança chama a atenção. Poderá haver aí alguma coisa.
Concluindo, tudo bem pesado, a sensação com que fico, é que no trecho proposto, Juanelo estará provavelmente a dizer que substituiu um aparelho de tipo picota, que actua balançando-se, por outro, rotativo, o '_torno',_  seja ele uma '_nora' (noria)_ ou, porque não,_ um 'parafuso de Arquimedes'. _E possivelmente procuraria a solução, não deste lado da Península, mas mais para o lado de Itália.


----------

